# porsche boxster calipers on MK4 GTI......



## One8turbo (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi guys, I've read before that we can use porsche boxster calipers to replace our front calipers. I curently have Racing brake fliud, stainless lines and Hawk HPS pads installed. From my last couple trips to the track I've learned that i'm running out of brakes at the end of EVERY straight. I figured that the front calipers are the next logical step to upgrade.
after doing a little searching i found this site, http://bira.org/ they supply the caliper carriers, so all you need to do is find a used set of Boxster calipers and lines. Although a cheap price for calipers, $20.00, this makes you a member of their club for life. Once a member you have to fill out forms four times a year about the carriers you received. (I'd rather just buy the carriers and be done with it.)
Now comes the questions!!
How much should I expect to pay for used boxster calipers?
After fitting these calipers onto my stock rotors (288mm x 25mm) will I be able to fit them onto larger rotors if I feel the need to upgrade them later (are there other caliper carriers availiable?)?
Are there any other brake setups that will give me similar performance for about the same cash?
Are there any other places to buy the caliper carriers?
Discuss!


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on MK4 GTI...... (One8turbo)*

I just looked into that site and I may have become a member. I would like to know how much the brackets actually cost. I doubt they are free with membership. I am going to call and find out. I may be able to furnish you with a good deal on a set of new calipers. IM me.


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on MK4 GTI...... (One8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One8turbo* »_Hi guys, I've read before that we can use porsche boxster calipers to replace our front calipers.

OH, you mean like *these*.
==*And they're $1950*==


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: porsche boxster calipers on MK4 GTI...... (One8turbo)*

How much should I expect to pay for used boxster calipers? *I paid $450 for mine on Ebay*
After fitting these calipers onto my stock rotors (288mm x 25mm) will I be able to fit them onto larger rotors if I feel the need to upgrade them later (are there other caliper carriers availiable?)? *This will require an additional set of carriers, as the carrier dictates the rotor diameter. The caliper dictates thickness, but also can dictate diameter.*
Are there any other brake setups that will give me similar performance for about the same cash? *Not really*
Are there any other places to buy the caliper carriers? *There are several places that offer them in one form or another, mainly in Europe. I have a set of Mk4 caliper carriers if you are interested, they are designed to use the 312 x 25 TT rotors.*


----------

